# Colorado Gun sales Spike



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/07/24/background-checks-for-guns-in-colorado-reportedly-jump-41-percent-since-movie/?test=latestnews

I'm happy to see people who refuse to be a statistic.. shame this tragedy had to happen in order for people to exercise the 2nd amendment right


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Gun free zones attract criminals.....


----------

